# Sticky  Commercial vs Non-Commercial posts here



## Steve

Apparently I left the line a little fuzzy here as to what is allowable and what is not.

Here is what I would like to see:
If you are not a commercial taxidermist, go nuts! Post pictures of your work and projects and questions as much as you would like. No restrictions!

If you are a commercial taxidermist and or member of MTA, you may post answers to questions, post pictures as examples to help others, and participate in discussions. UNLESS you are an advertiser here, you should not have the name of your taxidermy business in your username, you should not post the URL of your commercial taxidermist website in your profile or signature and should not solict business through posts and (or) PM's subversively (we will find out eventually).

Steve


----------



## Liv4Trappin

If we do not mention a business name, link a website, or solicit business through conversation/PM's, can we still post pictures of recent Taxidermy
Mounts??????

Mike


----------



## Paul Thompson

sorry, I take that back with my edit.


----------



## Steve

Liv4Trappin said:


> If we do not mention a business name, link a website, or solicit business through conversation/PM's, can we still post pictures of recent Taxidermy
> Mounts??????
> 
> Mike


You may, but do not say you are a professional taxidermist or otherwise pump your business or we'll have another problem.


----------



## tazzymoto

What if your a sponsor? can you post a link to your website?


----------



## ESOX

If you are a sponsor on this list you may:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/sponsors.htm
Here is how to get on the list:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/advertising.htm


----------



## tazzymoto

So being an elite sponsor has no bennifits?


----------



## freeze_1

Steve said:


> Apparently I left the line a little fuzzy here as to what is allowable and what is not.
> 
> Here is what I would like to see:
> If you are not a commercial taxidermist, go nuts! Post pictures of your work and projects and questions as much as you would like. No restrictions!
> 
> If you are a commercial taxidermist and or member of MTA, you may post answers to questions, post pictures as examples to help others, and participate in discussions. UNLESS you are an advertiser here, you should not have the name of your taxidermy business in your username, you should not post the URL of your commercial taxidermist website in your profile or signature and should not solict business through posts and (or) PM's subversively (we will find out eventually).
> 
> Steve


As a commercial taxidermist sometimes I may have an item or items up for sale that maybe of interest to members of this site and was wondering if posting would be a problem.
I'm not referring to plugging an ad for taxidermy services but rather items
either not picked up or just clearing out unwanted items.


----------



## wildsideoutdoors

Being a member of the Michigan Taxidermist Association - (MTA) does not make you a commercial taxidermist. The MTA has members that have never done any taxidermy. In fact the MTA goals are to educate and inform those interested in the art of taxidermy. So those interested in learning or doing at as a hobby, or even those who may be a commercial taxidermist, the MTA is all about education and teaching quality taxidermy. The members of this forum are invited to join the MTA. If possible, I would like to post a thread to let people know when the next meeting and seminar is. This is for all sportsman to learn and prepare to make a lasting memory of the great outdoor experience they have.


----------



## Steve

wildsideoutdoors said:


> Being a member of the Michigan Taxidermist Association - (MTA) does not make you a commercial taxidermist. The MTA has members that have never done any taxidermy. In fact the MTA goals are to educate and inform those interested in the art of taxidermy. So those interested in learning or doing at as a hobby, or even those who may be a commercial taxidermist, the MTA is all about education and teaching quality taxidermy. The members of this forum are invited to join the MTA. If possible, I would like to post a thread to let people know when the next meeting and seminar is. This is for all sportsman to learn and prepare to make a lasting memory of the great outdoor experience they have.


That is not a problem.


----------

